# Photoshop CS5--how to change style of selection edges for Magic Wand



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Someone has been playing around with the preferences in my Photoshop CS5. Instead of seeing the hash line selection edge when using the Magic Wand, the selection edge is white. Can anyone tell me which preference to fix to get it back?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Was unable to reproduce in my admittedly senile version of PS Elements. 

Have tried resetting the magic wand tool?


----------

